
Sweden Stayed Open. A Deadly Month Shows the Risks - vanilla-almond
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/15/world/europe/sweden-coronavirus-deaths.html
======
elmerfud
Typical misleading headline. Reading the article it's quite clear that
comparing Sweden to other countries in Europe that while higher than normal
aren't really any different from the other countries.

Many people predicted that Sweden's policies would result in black death
levels of mortality and it's clear that's not the case at all.

